# New Band Logo



## UltraParanoia (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys,

My band The Murdering are after a new logo.
So far we've been pretty successfully using the below image. It's been used on our 1st 3 EPs & the blood splattered font has been used on our merch. But we like change so it's time for something new

Thought I'd see if there are any designers or aspiring designers out there that might want to give it a go? 
We after something a little more Death Metal, without being typical pointy & unreadable  But totally open to any creative ideas. We all really like horror movies, the subject of serial killers & all the stuff that goes with playing this kind of music.

If someone is keen to have a go we'd of course totally appreciate if we could use it for free but are definitely open to discussing a reasonable fee for the right logo.








The Murdering - From The Slaughterhouse Floor (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

No logo is wrong, I'm really keen to see all sorts of different stuff!

Thanks


----------

